# any hazords with stainless mixing bowls?



## jeff 1 (Feb 11, 2011)

I read somewhere once that it is not good to use stainless mixing bowls being kept in fridge for like mixing up sausage or marinating or brines because of chemical reactions. I have me 7lbs of pork cut up in a stainless bowl and I am going to put my seasonings and cure on it tonight then grind tomorrow. What does the hive-mind have to say?


----------



## meateater (Feb 11, 2011)

I use mine for brines and seasonings but not with cures. I would get a plastic food safe bin from a restaurant supply.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 11, 2011)

not sayin that it can't react to cures (because i have never tried and i don't know for sure) but one of the reasons why we use stainless in the industry is because of it's non-reactive properties. i guess do like meateater said and use a food safe plastic container.


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 11, 2011)

Glass or earthenware is also ok to use. Never use alum. or copper for this.


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah I need to get some heavy duty bins and another fridge to fit them in.  I ended up transfering it into a big plastic bowl which I hate putting meat into plastic bowls. 

Earthenware? I will have to google that.  I use glass for small amounts but nothing big

ETA: hah,  I have a boston butt sittin in an earthenware dish.


----------



## venture (Feb 11, 2011)

SS is fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree ss is fine.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 13, 2011)

If you bite down on it and you also have fillings, sometimes it can ZING real bad...but other than that I don't see much of an issue unless it is excessively long time.


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 13, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> If you bite down on it and you also have fillings, sometimes it can ZING real bad...but other than that I don't see much of an issue unless it is excessively long time.


yeah I had to stop chewing on them once I got a filling in my tooth


----------

